# Edmonton Fall Guitar Show - September 29th, 2013



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

*Ramada Edmonton Hotel & Conference Centre on Kingsway 
*
We still have a bit of time before this is closer, but I couldn't resist mentioning that* Sunday September 29th *is the 5th annual Edmonton Fall Guitar Show.

*http://www.edmontonfallguitarshow.com*

Admission = *$10*, free parking (kids under 12 get in free with an adult).
Time = 10AM - 5PM

Come check out local dealers, distributors, collectors, luthiers/builders, music schools, and more!


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Wow, this thread is quiet! Anyone planning on going to this? I hope so!

Noise Supply will have a booth (our first tradeshow), and we're planning on having in-booth pedal demoing - as well as most of our gear there for purchase (credit cards accepted). We should even have a wide variety of Blackbird Pedalboards and other new products in by then. 

Hopefully we meet some local Guitars Canada folk that day! I know there is a few of you out there!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I may be in Edmonton this fall, but not that weekend.

If it were better timing for me I'd stop by.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Noise Supply,



Noise Supply said:


> *Wow, this thread is quiet! Anyone planning on going to this? I hope so!*
> 
> Noise Supply will have a booth (our first tradeshow), and we're planning on having in-booth pedal demoing - as well as most of our gear there for purchase (credit cards accepted). We should even have a wide variety of Blackbird Pedalboards and other new products in by then.
> 
> Hopefully we meet some local Guitars Canada folk that day! I know there is a few of you out there!


Your first post was giving us 61 days notice. That far and away exceeds my ability to conceive, let alone comment on, the future.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

What he said ^, but still thanks for the heads up. Just keep this bumped about every other day the week leading up to the show and daily the last couple days and it'll be sufficient reminder LOL.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Ohhh, new location! I never miss this.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd like to come, but it depends on a few factors (work, etc). We shall have to see!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I missed it last year. Might try to get out this year.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Cousin Dave and I have a table as usual. Stop by and say hi.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Swervin55 said:


> Cousin Dave and I have a table as usual. Stop by and say hi.


I will! What table?


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Noise Supply,

The Vancouver Guitar Show is on Sunday November 25th. Any chance to see you there?

Vancouver Guitar Show
View attachment 4432


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Noise Supply said:


> I will! What table?


As far as I know, the table arrangements haven't been finalized. I'll seek you out.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I would like to be there for sure as long as I don't feel too crappy from the chemo or radiation treatments. I'm especially looking forward to meeting you, Swervin55, blam and nkjanssen - I love your posts!


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

-ST- said:


> Hi Noise Supply,
> 
> The Vancouver Guitar Show is on Sunday November 25th. Any chance to see you there?
> [/url]


I hadn't looked into the Vancouver Guitar Show - I wasn't aware of when it was. I may actually consider this, but only after I see how well we are received at the Edmonton Fall Guitar Show. We are still a very small business, so a trade show that far away might be tricky for us. Thanks for letting me know about it though! We will see!


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

crap...mentally made a note to try to get to Edmonton on the long weekend for this.... completely f'd it up....sigh...next year I hope...


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Beach Bob said:


> crap...mentally made a note to try to get to Edmonton on the long weekend for this.... completely f'd it up....sigh...next year I hope...


Well if you can hang in there till next summer, Noise Supply is going to try to be at the Calgary show, my wife and I have already talked about it - it's in June, right? Calgary is only 3 hours or so away from us, and we have lots of friends down there anyway, so it'd be easy for us to get down there next year.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm hoping there's a second Calgary one, and it keeps growing.

Now if the Edmonton one would be when I can go up there, that would be cool.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

I try to keep my ear on the ground, but I can miss stuff - if Calgary gets another guitar show before the June one, let me know!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Noise Supply said:


> I try to keep my ear on the ground, but I can miss stuff - if Calgary gets another guitar show before the June one, let me know!


Well I meant the June one, but sure, if I hear anything and it hasn't already been posted here, I'll post it.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks like I going to head up. Anyone want in for carpool from Calgary?

Also is there a swap meet?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

bzrkrage said:


> Looks like I going to head up. Anyone want in for carpool from Calgary?
> 
> Also is there a swap meet?


Based on previous events, there is a mix of vendor and private individual's with tables all flogging their wares, so in a sense the whole thing is a swap meet.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Only a week away! This is definitely ramping up to be pretty big by the looks of it. 

Breedlove and Godin are on board, as well as Roland. The vender list is getting quite long!

http://www.edmontonfallguitarshow.com/vendors.html

I hope to see some of you guys there!


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, the irony: I will be in Edmonton for work this week and leaving on the Friday.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Short of Armageddon, I will be there. I kicked my ass across the floor a hundred times for missing last year. I have now recovered and my butt will be there this year.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

bluzfish said:


> *Short of Armageddon*, I will be there.[ /QUOTE]
> 
> Well, it hit in our house. I have plumbing issues that can't wait. See you at the next Calgary show.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

looks like I wont make it again this year.

oh well. there is always next year I guess.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope I won't have to be kicking tumbleweeds out of the way to get to the booths.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

If you see me by all means please stop me and say 'Hi' !!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll definitely be on the lookout! I don't have any recent pix but I'm sure we'll find each other. Looking forward to it. I hope swervin will be there too.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

bluzfish said:


> I'll definitely be on the lookout! I don't have any recent pix but I'm sure we'll find each other. Looking forward to it. I hope swervin will be there too.


i believe he has a table set up again this year.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Good luck to the show organizers and attendees


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

How is the show going? Any updates? Pics?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Unfortunately I burned out after a few hours and didn't get any pictures :sEm_ImSorry::sEm_ImSorry::sEm_ImSorry:. The room was packed with vendor displays and people, lots of people with more streaming in the door as I left. Great show all around and I got to meet some of the GC advertisers. I was hoping to meet some GC members but it was impossible to tell who might have been there. I stayed for some of the entertainment but as I say, I kind of burned out after walking around taking in all the wares on display. All in all, I would say the organizers put on a very successful guitar show.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I got there about 1, sorry I missed you bluz. I talked to Swervin and nkjan, and a couple other guys. Saw Noise Supply but they were busy so I didn't chat. Encouraged a few builders and dealers to sign up here - the dealer from Medicine Hat was sharing space (more like invading the space of) Bill (WCGill, who I also chatted with), and had 40 mostly vintage guitars and 20 amps all desirable vintage - roadhousevintage.com - I encouraged him to sign up, said he's had technical issues and been unable to. But, besides Avenue, he had by far the most and most interesting vintage pieces. I guess I just missed Tony TWRC, sorry bud. I also talked to Stevo, he had his hands full with his young daughters along. 

When I arrived the place was PACKED, best of the Edmonton shows I've been to both for attendance and for dealers/presenters.

Speaking of Avenue, I spoke briefly to Brian the owner. He's fighting cancer and unfortunately looks extremely unwell, I hadn't heard that previously and it was a shock for me (((

Didn't take my camera, completely slipped my mind.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Sounds like a successful show. Anyone take pics at all?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I stopped by between 2 and 3, said hi to Swervin and he told me I just missed some Forum folks. It looked great this year, seems to be getting bigger every time I go. Way more vintage stuff being paraded and also more amp builders in the room. I didn't see WCGill or the Foxy Lady the whole time I was hanging around, must've been on a test ride with someone. I knew about Brian but I didn't know it was that bad, sad, I almost didn't recognize the guy. Sorry I didn't get any pictures.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Kent, I kept my eyes peeled for ya. I wanted to get there early to beat the rush and I was super impressed by how many vendors there were there. I got to have a nice chat with swervin55 who had some amazing pieces - including an MJT Tele and a Musikraft Tele neck which made me even more excited about getting my new build. What a great show this year.

Yes, I saw Brian too and knew that something wasn't right. That's horrible to hear - hopefully things get better for him.



keto said:


> I got there about 1, sorry I missed you bluz. I talked to Swervin and nkjan, and a couple other guys. Saw Noise Supply but they were busy so I didn't chat. Encouraged a few builders and dealers to sign up here - the dealer from Medicine Hat was sharing space (more like invading the space of) Bill (WCGill, who I also chatted with), and had 40 mostly vintage guitars and 20 amps all desirable vintage - roadhousevintage.com - I encouraged him to sign up, said he's had technical issues and been unable to. But, besides Avenue, he had by far the most and most interesting vintage pieces. I guess I just missed Tony TWRC, sorry bud. I also talked to Stevo, he had his hands full with his young daughters along.
> 
> When I arrived the place was PACKED, best of the Edmonton shows I've been to both for attendance and for dealers/presenters.
> 
> ...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TWRC,
I've been keeping an eye on your MJT build, it looks good. I did one myself about a year ago, turned out well. The Musikraft stuff is great, I'm very happy with the neck and body. Swervin suggested the 59 neck and I love it, after he did the setup its become my main player. Good luck.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe we all need GC buttons or hats or something to at least give others a hint for a conversation starter. I think our eastern brethren have had the same problem of standing beside another member and not have a clue of the connection.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> Maybe we all need GC buttons or hats or something to at least give others a hint for a conversation starter. I think our eastern brethren have had the same problem of standing beside another member and not have a clue of the connection.


Yeah I have suggested this in the past, though it was long ago now.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

well... sucks I missed out 2 years in a row.

would have loved to see how the show has evolved from the first time I came out. and of course say hi to a few forum members. on the bright side, i probably saved a few bucks. GAS hits me hard at these shows


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

The packed room stunk of GAS fumes. It was a good stink though.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

All anyone has to do is wear a Guitars Canada T-Shirt. Cheap and stylish.
View attachment 5211


- - - Updated - - -

Or the Guitars Canada G-String.

View attachment 5212


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I can't seem to post pics any longer. Sorry about that.
View attachment 5213
View attachment 5214


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Intrepid said:


> All anyone has to do is wear a Guitars Canada T-Shirt. Cheap and stylish.
> View attachment 5211
> 
> 
> ...


Not available in my size - either of them.

Ha ha, beat you to it. NOT petite.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Intrepid said:


> I can't seem to post pics any longer. Sorry about that.
> View attachment 5213
> View attachment 5214


Yeah, me too. Bug?


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

bzrkrage said:


> Yeah, me too. Bug?


I think so. It just stopped all of a sudden.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Pix here:
http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1327834


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I hope the author of the pics doesn't mind a few of them reproduced for a Canadian Forum.






















- - - Updated - - -

A few more.






















- - - Updated - - -

A few more pics.






















- - - Updated - - -

I'm getting tired. Last ones.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

The Guitar Show was such a great time! The last time I went was the very first one, so I've noticed a huge difference, missing the last 3 years. And I think next year it will grow even more. Great turn out - we were kept pretty busy, but we enjoyed meeting so many gear nuts. I remember meeting at least 4 Guitars Canada folks who identified themselves!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> I'm getting tired. Last ones.


Thanks Intrepid...appreciate you posting the pics!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

Noise Supply said:


> I hadn't looked into the Vancouver Guitar Show - I wasn't aware of when it was. I may actually consider this, but only after I see how well we are received at the Edmonton Fall Guitar Show. We are still a very small business, so a trade show that far away might be tricky for us. Thanks for letting me know about it though! We will see!


Hey Noise Supply, The Vancouver show is Nov. 10th at the Croation Cultural centre. If you are interested I can give you the info for the organizer! This is the 10th anniversary of the event, so they are going BIG! I'll have a table there, and would also love to see more forum members at the event!
-cheers


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I stopped by between 2 and 3, said hi to Swervin and he told me I just missed some Forum folks. It looked great this year, seems to be getting bigger every time I go. Way more vintage stuff being paraded and also more amp builders in the room. I didn't see WCGill or the Foxy Lady the whole time I was hanging around, must've been on a test ride with someone. I knew about Brian but I didn't know it was that bad, sad, I almost didn't recognize the guy. Sorry I didn't get any pictures.


Hey, so sorry I missed you Vadsy. We were in the amp-testing room for over an hour with Jeff and Randy, two tasty players who'd make anyone's stuff sound good. It was nice to chat with Eric, Marv, Peter and Kent, great show indeed.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Solaceguitars said:


> Hey Noise Supply, The Vancouver show is Nov. 10th at the Croation Cultural centre. If you are interested I can give you the info for the organizer! This is the 10th anniversary of the event, so they are going BIG! I'll have a table there, and would also love to see more forum members at the event!
> -cheers


Hey Solace Guitars, we would actually really like this info, we are weighing out our options to see if we can go out to Vancouver for this.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

oooh that's a sexy board


----------

